# Crossing the ball (football, soccer)



## inter1908

How would one say it in Dutch? I've heard of oversteken, but apart from "crossing the street" can it also mean crossing the ball in football? Thanks in advance


----------



## Joannes

*Voorzetten*, *een voorzet geven*

both are more common than *de bal voorzetten*, which is not incorrect.

'The cross' is *de voorzet*, *de center*, *de cross(bal)*.
The first two are intended at bringing the ball in front of goal so someone can head / shoot it in (*de bal voor doel brengen*), the latter can also be used during the combination when someone gives a long pass to the other side of the field because there is more space there (*het spel verleggen*).


----------



## Lopes

I would like to add *voorgeven*.


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> I would like to add *voorgeven*.


Yes, and in my opinion, that is more typically one where you would say
*Robben geeft hem voor* (that is, _de bal_)*
rather than just *Robben geeft voor*

*als het geval zou voorkomen dat hij niet lekker zelf naar binnen dribbelt en de bal in de korte hoek trapt


----------



## inter1908

Alles helder, veel bedankt


----------



## Timidinho

I always use 'voorzet geven'.


----------



## inter1908

Refreshing! Thanks Timidinho.
Now I'd like to know whether some of those verbs mean *het spel verleggen*, like the noun *de cross(bal)*. Thanks in advance!



Joannes said:


> Yes, and in my opinion, that is more typically one where you would say
> *Robben geeft hem voor* (that is, _de bal_)*
> rather than just *Robben geeft voor*


So it's like "iemand voorgeven"? Or is it incorrect?


----------



## Lopes

inter1908 said:


> Refreshing! Thanks Timidinho.
> Now I'd like to know whether some of those verbs mean *het spel verleggen*, like the noun *de cross(bal)*. Thanks in advance!


 
No, voorgeven and voorzetten indicate passing the ball from the side of the field to the center for somebody to score. For other types of passes I would just use _pass_ (pronounced _paas)_ 



inter1908 said:


> So it's like "iemand voorgeven"? Or is it incorrect?



No, voorgeven _op_ iemand.


----------



## inter1908

Thanks! But:


Lopes said:


> For other types of passes I would just use _pass_ (pronounced _paas)._


Is there any verb that can be used instead of this noun? Or is it *that* uncommon to use a verb in this case?


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

inter1908 said:


> Thanks! But:
> 
> Is there any verb that can be used instead of this noun? Or is it *that* uncommon to use a verb in this case?



Passen is the verb that is used in this case.
_Robben had de bal eerder moeten *passen*.
_
Maybe you should try to watch a soccer match in with Dutch commentary, you will see


----------



## inter1908

Thank you, I certainly will


----------

